

“When we built Rap Genius, we were high the entire time - samp615
http://thehustle.co/4-thugged-out-internet-tactics-i-used-to-get-noticed-on-the-internet

======
paulhauggis
Yeah well, most people wont accomplish much when they are high all the time.

~~~
eip
Most people won't accomplish much.

